# dfds crossings what are they like



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all
after some info, 
im off to france at the end of the month and have for the 1st time gone with dfds as they were cheepest by far when i booked. i have the comformation via email of size of m/h how many people etc etc but have no bording pass or tickets. do i need these or just turn up to the gate and show what i have.
also what are they like to travel with
cheers in advance for any replys
vince


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you read what you have received you will see it says that no tickets are issued. You just turn up - 


> DFDS Seaways does not issue tickets - proceed directly to check-in with your reference number


As for what they are like - they are a ferry company transporting lots of people across the channel as quickly as possible. I have used all the ferry companies and DFDS are no better and probably no worse than any of them.

I've only had one bad crossing with them when the Port of Dover slammed the harbour gates in their face at 10pm and left us to bob around on the channel just off Deal for 8 hours. Fair do's to DFDS, dead on the time limit for having to feed us due to the delay, they opened the self service restaurant and gave everyone a free meal. Up until then they were also very generous with the free (non-alchoholic) drinks.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

They are fine; clean, efficient and their food prices seemed a little cheaper than the old Sea France.
However my Motorhome was parked on deck for the crossing.
Alan


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

With the demise of Seafrance had to change to another ferry to get to Calais and picked DFDS as they were the cheapest.
Out of four crossings, three were either late or cancelled.
On all the ships half was cordoned off with 'no admittance' but still left plenty of room with cardecks up to three quarters empty and hardly any passengers.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

millepeed said:


> do i need these or just turn up to the gate and show what i have.


When you get to the check-in, they will likely greet you by name... They will have put you vehicle registration into the system as you drive up and will have all your details up on screen before you put the hand brake on!

They are quick and efficient both ends.

Patrick


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

millepeed said:


> hi all
> after some info,
> im off to france at the end of the month and have for the 1st time gone with dfds as they were cheepest by far when i booked. i have the comformation via email of size of m/h how many people etc etc but have no bording pass or tickets. do i need these or just turn up to the gate and show what i have.
> also what are they like to travel with
> ...


All you need to present is your booking number but for our needs we print a copy of the confirmed booking which is useful to keep to hand if we make any alterations at later date.

When you arrive it's quite possible that the person in the check-in booth will already have your details to hand if there isn't too big a queue.
They look at your vehicle registration number and bring it up on their screen.
Earlier this year we arrived at Dunkerque for our return 2 hours early and the check-in chap told us we had arrived early and he'd moved us to the earlier ferry. That was before we said a word except bonjour.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think DFDS and P&O are now much of a muchness. Before P&O smartened up their act, Norfolk Line (now DFDS) did have better facilities. The last time we travelled with DFDS they were overrun with schoolkids and seriously understaffed.

The new P&O boats are still quite pristine. It was a pleasure to use them - two return journeys - this year. Though, amazingly, there were very few other people on board!

Phil


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cheap and cheerful.

On our outward journey from Dover a month ago we misread the time of sailing and dutifully turned up 45mins ahead of our (presumed) 11:00 sailing.
The very pleasant check-in man told us we were too late too board our 10:15 ferry - WHAT? 

Not to worry - you can sail on the 12:00, NO EXTRA CHARGE, NO PENALTY - have a good trip.

That is what I call very good service.

They will get our custom again.


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Just turn up with your booking ref*

We have used LD Lines recently. Had an 0600 booking from Dieppe 3rd October. Turned up at 1700 day before. Boat was in, quick word in the office and we got on it. No problems, no extra charges. Great service


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Used them last 2 years no problems.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

They are OK as a last resort.
The ferry to Dunkirque is like the slow boat to China


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> ...The ferry to Dunkirque is like the slow boat to China


Slow or just further than Dover/Calais?
You have to weigh up the advantages and disadvantages of the longer journey.

For us the advantage of getting off the ferry in Dunkerque and being able to bed down for the night in a safe area within 10 minutes is more than enough to sway it.
The first full day in France is then a full driving day.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DFDS*

Only had two crossings with them...

Poor quality luke warm food in the cafe, no waiter service restaurant available, very cold on the ship, toilets over flowing an several out of service. We paid nowt for the crossing and would not sail with DFDS again.

The breakfast on the inbound was acceptable though, but no where near as good as the P&O waiter service restaurant, but then, you get what you pay for.

Russell


----------



## mid4did (Jul 11, 2010)

We,ve used DFDS for the last 4 years,found them very good even got us on the earlier ferry when there was a space,no extra,but got the day earlier ferry and charged £45.also when we turned up 8 hours late,couldn,t get an answer from them to the effect we,d broken down and wanted our times altering,we got charged £50 that time.Still the cheapest by far if you stick to their rules :wink: [/quote]


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

*Re: DFDS*



Rapide561 said:


> Only had two crossings with them...
> 
> Poor quality luke warm food in the cafe, no waiter service restaurant available, very cold on the ship, toilets over flowing an several out of service. We paid nowt for the crossing and would not sail with DFDS again.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm reminded that on the couple of occassions we have used them the food has been awful. It's never going to be brill but is far better on PO and Sea France as was.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"A slow boat to China" - now that would be a handy ferry for the really adventurous!

We tend not to eat aboard the short crossings anymore.

Expensive for what you get so we save the money to spend on a nice meal out in France.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Over the past Three years we have used DFDS, LD & P&O.
The LD boat was a bit wanting but the service OK and cheap. No problems with DFDS either but I still prefer P&O food so am prepared to pay a little more to sail on better boats.
We also like the tunnel. In fact the only bit we don't like is the journey down to Dover and back. M40,M25,M11 there is no good way from the North and Midlands.

Steve


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We came back from Dunkirk last week on DFDS. The boat was two hours late. The annoying thing was that we were early at the port and could have got the earlier boat as that was late too but we didn't realise it and there were no notices to inform us.
Even when we checked in for our sailing they didn't tell us and we sat like numpties for two hours with no information about what had happened.
Pretty poor really - we regretted not using the tunnel.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we have used them all and DSDF are no worse than any of the rest !

Slow boat to China well shock horror it is a longer route and saves you drive time if yoy are going into Germay etc

You pay your money you take your choice, DFDS have offered great value the last few years over french ferries


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> clipped........We tend not to eat aboard the short crossings anymore.
> 
> Expensive for what you get so we save the money to spend on a nice meal out in France.


Same here, and as said previously, they are cheaper by far if you stick to the rules. 
We've only had one delay in all our sailings with them, and that was down to the Port of Dover on the inbound sailing.
Might try the tunnel next time, but only if we've accumulated enough Tesco points. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Three crossings with DFDS (Dunkirk route)

No problems.

We take a picnic onto ferries, so no comment on food.

They did want to charge too high a price to swap from 0600 to 2000 previous evening, so we parked up in their CP at Dunkirk. I think rules say they will not charge for a change to a crossing either side of one booked, as others have done.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I think rules say they will not charge for a change to a crossing either side of one booked, as others have done.
> 
> Geoff


That's the one Geoff, which for us is quite agreeable and very flexible. Prices over the years for us have varied anywhere from £48 to £54 return, depending on who we book through.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Three crossings with DFDS (Dunkirk route)
> 
> No problems.
> 
> ...


Yet a couple of weeks ago we were charged nothing to change from 12:00 Monday to 22:00 Sunday. 
You must ring through to Dover from the free phones in the terminal building though. 
DO NOT ask at the ticket desk, or even worse at the check-in booths as they are not set up to do amendments only to sell new tickets, Dover have much more discretion on fees.

Anyway the T&C's have changed completely in the last few weeks and unless you now buy a flexible ticket (+£25 over a standard one) there is no longer ANY flexibility according to their website.
See recent thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...crossings-new-fares-terms-and-conditions.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I think rules say they will not charge for a change to a crossing either side of one booked, as others have done.
> ...


Yes, if they got any more flexible about changing bookings they would eat into their own 'flexible fare' market and push up the low-cost fares, which I enjoy.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Three crossings with DFDS (Dunkirk route)
> ...


Stanner, thanks but useful info in your first para is negated by DFDS new T&C. In peak season they might still let you on an earlier ferry and then charge a 'late' arrival for your space.

Being in a MH I am not bothered; turn up early; put the kettle on/go to bed etc. (? can Flic breathalyse you in DFDS port area?):wink:

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Thus the "anyway" - however until the new system has been running for a while we won't be able to see how much of their own nose they continue to cut off to spite their face.

It could all backfire on them when it comes to m/homers.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I cannot see any company changing their policy because of M/Homers. Car owners are more inconvenienced than us - no kettle/food etc.

Geoff


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

have used them over the last couple of years even when they where Norfolk line, 
We find 2200 out of Dover ideal for going to Germany, cheaper

Phil


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


EXACTLY - THEY pay up to go early, we just (very visibly) clog up their car park.
I think they have realised that if they ask too much m/homers just stay put, unlike motorists who pay up.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

autostratus said:


> averhamdave said:
> 
> 
> > ...The ferry to Dunkirque is like the slow boat to China
> ...


Free motorway to Lille/Valenciennes and quite a pleasant route through Alsace/Lorraine and Grasse to the Med.... 
Mixed experience with bookings... Bought a crossing at NEC in 2011 for September 2012. Couldn't make the crossing and rebooked for October (by phone - not possible on website) Charged £20 admin fee and they also charged for the difference in price of the crossing which I wasn't happy about. However turned up day early for return yesterday and we were on the next available crossing with no charge...
Food was reasonable and the extra hours rest with a 2 hour crossing was welcomed before going on from Dover. Confirm the parking area is secure in Dunkerque and I think a sign said you'd be towed away if vehicle left on car park for more than 24 DAYS. I had to read it twice not 24 hours 24 Days.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Anyway the T&C's have changed completely in the last few weeks and unless you now buy a flexible ticket (+£25 over a standard one) there is no longer ANY flexibility according to their website.
> See recent thread
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...crossings-new-fares-terms-and-conditions.html


Ah, that possibly puts a different slant on things. Still, if we book a 10.00 sailing, it's an unexpected bonus to us if we get on the 08.00, as is the offer of entry to the VIP lounge for an extra fiver a head. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm Confused (.com)

I thought somewhere back on this thread it was suggested that the DFDS policy of allowing travel one sailing before/after the booked sailing, without charge, had now been removed?

Their website today still includes the following:

"We appreciate that short delays can occur when traveling so we allow our customers to amend their bookings one sailing before or one sailing after their original departure without any charges, however this is subject to space availability. You do not need to advise us in advance if this is the case."

?
:?


----------



## rapid-o (Aug 28, 2012)

weve just come back and used them both ways....booked through the caravan club and got a free upgrade to vip lounge.....free drinks (non alcoholic) biscuits, fruit, all the newspapers, wifi, and the staff couldnt do enough for us. A very nice treat.  And when we checked in, on both sides, we were already processed by the time we got to the check in window.....enjoyable experience.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I'm Confused (.com)
> 
> I thought somewhere back on this thread it was suggested that the DFDS policy of allowing travel one sailing before/after the booked sailing, without charge, had now been removed?
> 
> ...


It might say that but you won't find it's the case in reality.

I spoke to a very helpful lady on the DFDS stand at the NEC today and told her about this thread. She confirmed to me that when the current 2 tier booking regime is fully implemented the cheap crossing WILL NOT be amendable in any way. 
If you arrive early it will be either pay up to change or wait for your booked crossing. If you turn up late you will have no option but to rebook which will incur the £20 amendment fee + any increase in fare - there will be no refund if the fare is cheaper.

She stated that if you think you will require ANY flexibility whatsoever opt to buy the Flexi fare when booking - it is almost certain to work out cheaper if you do want/need to change your plans.

BUT - any crossing booked using the NEC Show offer this year WILL be amendable free of charge only up until the end of June (as last year) there is no discount code this year just a special URL you have to connect through. 
Sorry, but I don't have it to hand at the moment, I'm sure it will be posted by someone before long.


----------



## gblroda (Sep 4, 2011)

*dfds*

Just returned from France last week, Dunkirk/Dover. Excellent service & value, £80 return. Will definetly use them again.


----------

